# Some Lighting Questions



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have been wanting to get an LED hood for my tank since I first got it and I never had it in my budget it to purchase one. Now, I think I can finally get my tank a much needed upgraded light system. I currently am just using a cheap fixture that came the tank as a kit.

Here comes the hard part though. I started researching LED's and have been kind of steered away from them as I have read most of the cheaper ones are underpowered and aren't all that great. So my question would be what are some major differences between getting a new T5 fixture or getting LED's? Is moonlight important as well? How often do I need to replace bulbs if I go the fluorescent route? What may be some other things to consider with lighting?

I have a 75g tank that will always be fish only. I have no interest in having live plants. I'm hoping I can get something pretty nice in the range of no more than $150 or so.

Thanks for any help. This place is full of awesome people.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Some of the big name brands have some pretty terrible LED fixtures that are cheap, and some decent ones that cost a lot more. My advice would be to avoid them and go with a lesser known brand. I have used both Current USA and Finnex fixtures on my tanks, and they're plenty bright, and both well within your price range. Beamswork is also a popular brand for quality, affordable LEDs. Most of these fixtures cost about as much as the "entry-level" LEDs made by big-name companies, but are several times brighter.

To answer your other questions:
LEDs, in my experience/opinion, produce a clearer color. You can find pictures comparing LEDs and fluorescents if you want to see the differences for yourself. LEDs are typically advertised to use less electricity, but this really depends on the fixture vs. how many fluorescent bulbs you used before. LED fixtures are also generally much more compact, and produce less heat.
Moonlight is not important for fish or plants; it's strictly a feature for humans, though it is a cool effect.
With fluorescents (since you're not growing plants) you'd probably only have to replace bulbs once or twice a year/as needed. LEDs will almost always outlive your tank, so the bulbs won't need replacing.
Other things to consider are settings/modes that you might want, and color temperatures. LEDs such as the Current USA lights have a range of modes that can really make your fish's colors pop. With fluorescents, you may have to mix multiple bulbs to get the color you want.

Obviously, I'm biased because I use LEDs, but when I started keeping fish I had mostly incandescent fixtures, then I got fluorescents, and now I've switched all my tanks to LEDs, and I would never go back. :thumb:


----------



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for you input. I did some Googling yesterday and started to get a little nervous about picking up LED's. All I want is something that will make my fish stand out. I also really like the idea of never replacing light bulbs. Are there places that are better to buy fixtures than others? I've noticed a bunch of LED fixtures are sold on Amazon.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

What makes you uneasy about them? Hopefully we can assuage any fears you may have.

As far as shopping, I've gotten all of my LEDs from Amazon, though I think Beamswork are only on eBay and other online aquarium suppliers. There are plenty of good websites you can purchase supplies (and lighting) from, and I think we have a section with information on different retailers on this site. Basically you just want to buy from a reputable source, in case anything should happen in transit/shortly after. Most of the brands mentioned have great support/warranties.

You could always try your LFS, though the selection will likely be smaller, with higher prices.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have both the Finnex and Beamworks fixtures. Finnex is more expensive but in my opinion is of much better quality. The ballast on both of my Beamworks units failed after 2 years.


----------



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Cichlid Guy said:


> What makes you uneasy about them? Hopefully we can assuage any fears you may have.
> 
> As far as shopping, I've gotten all of my LEDs from Amazon, though I think Beamswork are only on eBay and other online aquarium suppliers. There are plenty of good websites you can purchase supplies (and lighting) from, and I think we have a section with information on different retailers on this site. Basically you just want to buy from a reputable source, in case anything should happen in transit/shortly after. Most of the brands mentioned have great support/warranties.
> 
> You could always try your LFS, though the selection will likely be smaller, with higher prices.


I really like the thought of never replacing light bulbs, low energy usage, and that they don't ever get hot. However, I started doing some Googling before asking here and a lot of people were talking about how they aren't very bright. There is no point in getting LED's if they don't make my fish stand out.

But I think I was just getting worried. I didn't know what brands to look for anyways. So I appreciate your help. Now, after looking through Finnex and Current USA I'm not so sure on what model to get. There are a lot to choose from. Any suggestions on that?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I first purchased the Aqueon LEDs, and they were very dim. Rather than buy the add-on strips, I just exchanged it for a light that was powerful enough to begin with.

I have a Finnex FugeRay Planted + that I used for my old 29g planted tank, and it was actually more light than I needed, though the fish looked great. If I was going to buy another Finnex, I would probably go with a FugeRay or Ray2 with some actinic LEDs.

Right now I'm using a Current Satellite Plus on my 55g, and I love it. I use several different settings, from moonlight, to a deepwater look, to full spectrum. For a 75g, you might want 2 fixtures for full coverage, assuming your tank is the standard 18 inches deep (wide).


----------



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's a standard 75g tank. I think I'm going to give the Current USA Satellite Plus a shot. If they turn out to be too dim then I'll give the Finnex a go and have both. Thanks for your help.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a 48" Current Sat+ on my 6ft 135gal and it is plenty bright enough for my tastes.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

CjCichlid said:


> I have a 48" Current Sat+ on my 6ft 135gal and it is plenty bright enough for my tastes.


Me too.

I still like the T5 brightness, but darn, it does get quite hot and not as energy effecient as LEDs. When I had T5s, in the winter, it trips the circuit breaker in the basement often !! 

The Current Sats+ is a winner as it has customizable options !!


----------

